# more cute Katahdin lambs



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 27, 2013)

See, I don't need much encouragement to share.   









nice chocolate







wonderful mum







slick







they are easily amused







cute







love these smooth hair coats






triplets







mom says i need a break


----------



## greenbean (Jan 28, 2013)

I want them!  They're all so cute!    The puppies in the background are adorable too!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 28, 2013)

greenbean.    Yes, puppies are living alongside the sheep.   Have a "safety area" where they can get into and away from the protective moms.       Apparently they like being in the pics.    Have some posted of them, when they weren't in their safe haven posted in LDG.      Pop over and check them out.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 28, 2013)

Lexi hanging with lamb after adults moved on









Lexi







Bear


----------



## greenbean (Jan 28, 2013)

I saw,  they're adorable!

How far are you from Boone, NC?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! VeryVery adorable!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 28, 2013)

> greenbean      Today 7:39 am
> 
> How far are you from Boone, NC?


Looks to be about 8+ hours.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 29, 2013)

Such nice pics!  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the photos!!!  And I've yet to see a completely dark brown lamb from our Kats...super cute!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 29, 2013)

pinoak_ridge said:
			
		

> > greenbean      Today 7:39 am
> >
> > How far are you from Boone, NC?
> 
> ...


That stinks, I'd like to have some Katahdins.  I've seen them around here before but mostly rams and wethers.  I found some bred ewes last year, but when I asked questions, a lot just seemed sketchy to me, so I passed on them.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 7, 2013)

@Bon,  chocolate is one of my favorite colors.  It's a challenge to get these color genetics lined up so they produce them.   We've had over 20 chocolates over the years.   I love seeing them!  Mocha will be staying here with us as a future breeder.      We look forward to what she will produce in the years to come.


----------

